# GIK ArtPanel Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.gikacoustics.com/images/art_panel_500.jpg[/img]Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics are teaming up to give away the ArtPanels you see in the photo to the left and a lucky member of the Shack is going to get to hang these in their very own home theater room!


*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from November 1, 2009 until January 31, 2010... with the drawing being held the first week of February 2010!
Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 10 posts in the forums.

Post in this qualification thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Winner will agree to post pictures of the ArtPanels mounted in their room in the Home Audio Acoustics forum.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS Lower 48 addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.



Good luck!

---


*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!*

This is the qualification thread only... no discussion here... use the discussion thread... Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

These are beautifull and would look great in my HT. Count me in.....


----------



## nickwin (Dec 10, 2007)

Please sign me up!


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

Please include me

Thanks
RayJr


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I would like to be entered into the GIK artpanel drawing please


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I would like to enter the drawing for the wonderful panels


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

More goodies, and very classy as well. :clap:

Count me in.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Please enter me also. I can't believe all these great giveaways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rodsprit (Sep 29, 2009)

My apartment looks like I moved in yesterday - I need something to hang on my walls!!!
Sign me up


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Looks Good Sign me up!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow Sonnie, Are you and the rest of the staff members feeling ok? My wife even said these could hang in our living room.

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## maxmercy (Apr 19, 2008)

Count me in!!!

JSS


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in. Long time since I've visited the forum.


----------



## PrimeMover (Dec 22, 2007)

I want in, thanks!


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes please, add me to the list for the drawing of these GIK Acoustics ArtPanels.


----------



## denydog (Dec 20, 2008)

My room is poor at best. The GIK Acoustics ArtPanels would go a long way in getting it where it needs to be. Thanks for a chance at this giveaway!


----------



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

I would happily hang these up and take all the pictures anyone could ask for if I am chosen.


----------



## gskinusa (Dec 21, 2008)

Just building the hometheater slowly. These panels will definetly help to complete the project (I hope). Please count me in.


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Please count me in. Posting pics is no problem, and since I have nothing hanging on my primary wall I can use a little help. Thanks.


----------



## SRR (May 4, 2008)

Count me in...


----------



## bartsmink (Aug 13, 2008)

Count me in please. I just moved to a new room the walls are empty and there is a lot of reverb here. Posting pics will not be a problem.


----------



## realtor416 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those panels are awesome and would make a welcome addition to any theater,count me in.Thanks.:bigsmile:


----------



## vili (Apr 28, 2009)

I am qualified. I don't have any acoustic treatments in my room, but these are gorgeous and would be just the first of many!


----------



## tomtam (Aug 20, 2009)

Count me in, please!
:hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

sign me up!!


----------



## bballer123 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great panels. I would love to try. Count me in.

Thanks!


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I'm ready to throw my name back in the hat. These would be perfect for our new living room, where I had just been considering some DIY panels, but figured that my GF wouldn't let me put up something ugly that I built myself. Perfect timing!

Sonnie, please include me.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd like to be entered, again...


----------



## altahometheatre (Oct 18, 2008)

Please sign me up.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Please sign me up. (I hope I don't end up double posting but it didn't seem to take the first time). As usual another great giveaway!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my! Those are NICE! The wife said these look awesome! Please enter me in this drawing.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd love to be entered in the drawing. The ArtPanels would fit in perfectly in my living room, theater set up.


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm throwing my hat in the ring. 

I would like to be entered in this drawing, please.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am definitely in on this one. Those panels look great! I'm qualified, and ready to take delivery.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

DO WANT! Please count me in as well.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow...that's a lot of people jumping in on this...why not...count me in too.

They are beautiful works of art...and functional too!


----------



## filecat13 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd be happy to win the set. Add me to the hopeful winners.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Love these, count me in.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Sign me up please.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Great stuff.

I am qualified and would like to be entered. 

Thanks Sonnie and the HTS.

Good luck everyone:banana:


----------



## ryanenen (Jul 15, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm qualified! Please enter me!

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## boarder1995 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sign me up for the GIK art panels. They'd be much more appreciated by my wife in our family room than the ones I built.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

yes please sign me up,
those panels look great and they would absolutely place the WAF
the current acoustic panels hanging on the walls aren't cutting the WAF and it creates some interesting discussions during movie intermissions


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Giving it a shot, why not.


----------



## alvinh (Jul 7, 2009)

These panels look sooooo great and will definitely be a great addition to my ongoing room treatment. Wow!
I already have the perfect reflection points in mind for these awesome looking panels!
Please count me in...Good luck to all of us! :bigsmile:


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

wow. thoose are pretty cool, a step up from the traditional blank fabric boxes. Count me in !!

Thanks


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to be entered into the drawing! Thanks!


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Woohoo I qualify. 

My fiance (wife at the end of the month) would definitely allow these to hang on the wall.


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Qualified? Check.

Registered? Check.

Fingers crossed? Check.


----------



## jaytay (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd love these!


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

I would like to be entered into the drawing please! That guitar artpanel is the bomb.


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Im qualified please sign me up thanks Cheers

Good luck to everyone

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## ronbon (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes indeed, please add me to the list. Thanks, Ron


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd like to be entered, PLEASE! :T


----------



## robh (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## dz607 (Dec 28, 2008)

They look great & would be a welcome addition to our room - count me in!


----------



## jakjak (Oct 24, 2009)

Sign me up!!


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

"...Post in the GIK ArtPanel Giveaway Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing..."

I would like to be entered into the drawing.

Thanks!


----------



## gremmy (Dec 19, 2009)

Please include me in the giveaway! :wave:!


----------



## slow.junk (Sep 25, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

I would like to be entered into the drawing. I need some room acoustics bad, hardwood floors make the room realy bright.


----------



## ths61 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sign me up. Just need to get my post count up.


----------



## airy52 (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope I win!! I would love these...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Another very good entry field... :T

*AND THE WINNER IS...*

*ironglen*

Congratulations Glen !!!


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats Ironglen.


----------



## Gelinas (Apr 3, 2009)

congrats ironglen, I am so jealous. :crying:These panels are AMAZING looking.
You are one lucky man.


----------

